# Help On finding Somwhere to learn



## Richard Beer (Sep 1, 2007)

I live in Northern England in a part of the country called southyorkshire in a town called Rotherham, all i can say is its not the best place for resources but I was woundering if anyone could help me find a site or somthing I could use to find schools or places that teach an art known as Iaido. Any help would be greatly apprecieted. Thanks


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi *Richard* and welcome to MartialTalk.

The answers that spring to mind instantly are that there are good iaido sensei not all that far away from you in either Wigan (Sensei Chriscole) or Stoke-on-Trent (Sensei Lovatt).

Both of these would obviously require you to have a car of course.

Otherwise, try a Google search of iaido with UK results only and see what that gets you (or visit the British Kendo Associations web-site).  Mayhaps there is someone quite local.


----------



## Richard Beer (Sep 1, 2007)

thankyou for the help , I have another question I would also like to ask, I have heard of a style which is based on the principle of a 1 hit kill which involves a powerful offensive of 1 blow with no consideration of a 2nd attack or defence. Does this style even exist if so what is it called?


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 2, 2007)

Well, given that iai is founded on the principle that even the act of drawing the sword is turned into an attack and that almost any stroke is intended to be lethal, you can see that your question is problematic .

I do have a vague recollection of hearing of a school that laid greater emphasis on attack than defence but I don't remember enough to be helpful.  

Also, bear in mind that iai is by it's nature an art that embodies the belief that the best defence is a good offence.  In part this devolves from the facts that parrying inevitably damages swords and that a defensive move should also be the precursor to a counterattack.

Here's a nice, simple, article that gets some of the basic principles across:

http://www.kjartan.org/swordfaq/section02.html


----------



## Richard Beer (Sep 2, 2007)

thanks for the help , I am currently searching the internet for places that teach iaido in the vicinity of rotherham/sheffield.


----------



## stoneheart (Sep 5, 2007)

Richard Beer said:


> thankyou for the help , I have another question I would also like to ask, I have heard of a style which is based on the principle of a 1 hit kill which involves a powerful offensive of 1 blow with no consideration of a 2nd attack or defence. Does this style even exist if so what is it called?



Sounds like Shotokan karate to me.  Shotokan is a popular style in England, I understand.  You shouldn't have difficulty finding good instruction.


----------

